# PG Wear



## nikku-chan (Jan 18, 2008)

I'm going to get my little Pecky some PG Wear,
however, she is only 8 weeks old.

Will she grow any more?
When do feral pigeons stop growing?

She's about 290 grams, but hasn't really seemed to put on any more weight for the last few weeks.

She isn't skinny..her keel isn't sharp, but she does seem slight to me, compared to other feral pigeons.

Will she outgrow the PG Wear if i get some for her now?

Also, the website says to measure from the base of the neck to the base of the tail. I'm having difficulty determining the base of the tail, as she isn't like a fantail or anything like in the picture on the website that shows how to measure. I can't feel the base..any help would be much appreciated.

Thanks!


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

You might want to wait another month or so. They do tend to grow and mature until 3 months of age.

Reti


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

And, Nikku-Chan, the best one to contact about PGWear questions, is Boni...since she is the designer.

You can send her an e-mail or PM through our site and she will be happy to answer your questions.

Pijies grow pretty fast and I agree that waiting would be best. 

Members, including myself, who have used PGWear, all rave about it. Squeaks tolerates PGWear much better than he did his Flight Suit. The Flight Suit was all we had until Boni came along. Her diapers are much less "intrusive" and more comfortable as there is less material. Plus, Boni only uses cotton material. 

You might be interested in reading the thread "Help!" by nbdyuknow (Bill). His bird Sophie wears PGWear a lot! In fact, she laid an egg in hers!

All the BEST...

Shi & Squeaks


----------



## ZeldaCA (Dec 30, 2007)

I was also wondering about this, since I did not want Floyd to grow out of his "outfit" once I bought it. He's three months old, but I think I will still wait another couple of months before getting it. I swear he's getting not bigger, but BROADER every day. He's really filling out. 

But I'm thinkin' a pair of John Deere undies will look just fabulous on him once he's ready!


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

ZeldaCA said:


> I was also wondering about this, since I did not want Floyd to grow out of his "outfit" once I bought it. He's three months old, but I think I will still wait another couple of months before getting it. I swear he's getting not bigger, but BROADER every day. He's really filling out.
> 
> But I'm thinkin' a pair of John Deere undies will look just fabulous on him once he's ready!



I think by three months they are almost the size of an adult, however they do fill out a bit after that, so it is a good choise to wait another month or two.

Reti


----------



## EgypSwiftLady (Jan 14, 2008)

Just a quick question about PGwear.... can the pij's still fly?  

Thanks.


----------



## nbdyuknow (Apr 10, 2007)

Hi,

To answer your question--YES! They can do everything they would normally do. As Shi said, my pigeon even laid an egg into her PGWear. I wouldn't recommend that, but it is good to know it's possible. Actually my pigeon, Sophie, actually seems to enjoy wearing her PGWear, maybe because she knows that means she has unlimited time to be out and about causing trouble.


----------



## EgypSwiftLady (Jan 14, 2008)

nbdyuknow said:


> Hi,
> 
> To answer your question--YES! They can do everything they would normally do. As Shi said, my pigeon even laid an egg into her PGWear. I wouldn't recommend that, but it is good to know it's possible. Actually my pigeon, Sophie, actually seems to enjoy wearing her PGWear, maybe because she knows that means she has unlimited time to be out and about causing trouble.


 Thank's that's good to know, I may be needing a pair in a month or so, wish she made them for amazon parrot's!


----------



## Cyn79 (Apr 10, 2006)

Just order my PGwear... Can't wait to get it!


----------



## Boni Birds (Mar 19, 2007)

*PGWear updates*

I will certainly answer any questions concerning PGWear at my email [email protected]. Also for any PGWear users I would much appreciate feed back on improvements, wear and tear problems of any kind, other ideas or stories about what improvement it is making in your bird's life and yours. It is all about trying to find the best compromise for bird and you.I have a slightly different design now for Fan Tails as they have quite the different backside! Here is Mr Hooters A.K.A "Hoopers" in his new team wear!


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

That is such a cool PG wear BB. Love it.

Reti


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Boni, that picture of "Hoopers" is absolutely DELIGHTFUL!!

What a GREAT picture!

Love, Hugs and Scritches to all !!

_Shi & Squeaks_


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Boni Birds said:


> ...Here is Mr Hooters A.K.A "Hoopers" in his new team wear!


Cute outfit and great color!!!


----------



## Cyn79 (Apr 10, 2006)

Just got my PGWear, I think next one I order will a New York Yankees one! I wouldn't want the Red Sox being on the rear end of my pigeon! LOL


----------

